# Lighting set ups for aquascape photography



## greenink (12 Feb 2013)

Hello.

Was hoping people could advise on what the best lighting set-up is for aquascape photography. Have seen a few 'professional' sets like this one for £150 which would give 3 * 200w tripod-mounted flashes as well as a whole load of stuff to put in the attic... and are really quite tempting, given the good reviews.




Has anyone here used something like this?

From looking at people's photos (and threads on other forums like this one), seems that some proper tripod-mounted studio flashes are a must. Would be really helpful if people could advise on what they use, with pictures of the whole set up not just the tank, how they decide on 'pointing' their flashes, etc.

Mark - hope you'll forgive me reposting this picture to give a sense of what I'm after.





Keen to understand what's going on in shots like this. Why the black curtain? Why the opposing angles of the strobes?

Thanks in advance, all you experts! Have seen lots of people promising a proper write-up, but can't find one on the web.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2013)

mikeappleby said:


> Why the black curtain?


With the hand on lumminaire to avoid glare on the lenses when taking the photos.



mikeappleby said:


> Why the opposing angles of the strobes?


Since there is already a lumminaire on top pointing them to sides will illuminate more shadows I would assume.


----------



## greenink (12 Feb 2013)

Have just seen this incredibly helpful tutorial on aquatic photography

Aquarium Photography| How to Photograph your Fish and your tank Part 1

Really good for those who haven't seen before


----------

